# Best Photography Locations on Maui and Kauai?



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2014)

We're going to Maui and Kauai in September. We've been to Kauai a number of times, but this is our first trip to Maui.  My spouse is an excellent photographer. My job, as the dutiful husband, is to drive us to the best locations for shooting great pictures.  I know many Tuggers are great photographers, and I'd love to hear your opinions about this.

What and where do you think you've taken the best pictures EVER on Maui or Kauai?  How did you get there?  What time of day was it? If you had it to do over again, what would you have done differently during that photography session? (Time, camera settings, and so forth. You know what I mean.)

I'd love to see your pictures in this thread.  Can you show me the images you got, so I'll get an idea of what is waiting for us there?  I know every session is different, but I'd love to get an idea of what you saw.  

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Greg G (Jul 22, 2014)

Dave

Here are some I took in 2007

https://picasaweb.google.com/104032461920437224005/KauaiApril2007

Greg


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2014)

I took this one on the road to Hana tour we took. I actually had two of the same
Shot. After I took the first one I noticed how the water was coming in all foamy.
Out of the two shots this one was much better.

This little black sand beach was cool and there was even a small lava tube you
Could walk in.


----------



## n777lt (Jul 23, 2014)

Haleakale, on the Sliding Sands trail going down from the summit - in the right light, the colors are awesome! (Sorry, don't have time to find a photo and figure out how to upload it to the forum at the moment, but there are plenty on the web.)  Also the silversword plants are great against the red of the soil there, esp. if you find whole group of them.  And you can sometimes catch Diamondhead above the clouds around sunset from the summit as well. (I like the sunset views there more than sunrise.) The lower paths on Haleakale also offer unusual views.

There's a surfing point north of Kapalua that offers great photo opportunities - surfers, panaramas of rugged coastline to the northeast, and the expanse of the Kapalua-area beaches to the south.  I'll have to dig tomorrow for my GPS to see if I have the coordinates to pass along.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks to all three of you.  This is helpful!  Looking forward to seeing anything anyone cares to post.

Greg, nice pictures from the helicopter.  It'd scare the bejeezus out of me, though.  Love flying, but hate the idea of hanging beneath the mode of transport. Rates right there with skydiving as something I'd have to be very, VERY fast-talked into doing.

Jeff, are all the pullouts on the Road to Hana this busy?  or is this one extra-busy because it's a black sand beach?

N777lt, would you say the sunset at Haleakala is more picturesque than the sunrise?

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2014)

I suppose it depends on timing but there seems to be enough tours and other
People driving themselves to keep them all busy. Every stop we were at was
Pretty busy.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2014)

slip said:


> I suppose it depends on timing but there seems to enough tours and other
> People driving themselves to keep them all busy. Every stop we were at was
> Pretty busy.



Good to know. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## n777lt (Jul 24, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> N777lt, would you say the sunset at Haleakala is more picturesque than the sunrise?
> 
> Dave



I tend to like sunset light more than sunrise, but I think you'll get better panoramas of the crater with sunrise -- there are more shadows to worry about at sunset. On the other hand, getting up the road in pitch black with other sightseers at 5 am or so (depending on time of year) is no fun the first time! Easier to drive up during daylight and down after sunset, IMHO. 
This exchange is making me antsy for our next stay in March 2015...


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 24, 2014)

n777lt said:


> I tend to like sunset light more than sunrise, but I think you'll get better panoramas of the crater with sunrise -- there are more shadows to worry about at sunset. On the other hand, getting up the road in pitch black with other sightseers at 5 am or so (depending on time of year) is no fun the first time! Easier to drive up during daylight and down after sunset, IMHO.
> This exchange is making me antsy for our next stay in March 2015...




Thanks for the tips.  I've been advised by the photographer in my house that we may be doing both sunrise AND sunset. For the reasons you've just stated. Hope we get a nice rental car. 

Dave


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 25, 2014)

The sun rises directly over the Haleakala crater, so the sunrise is spectacular, but shots of the crater will be backlit. Pre-sunset shadows can be a problem as n777lt said, but if you go a bit earlier in the afternoon before the shadows get too long, you can get some great light on the crater floor. You'll see both sunrise shots and some mid afternoon Haleakala shots in the gallery link on my web site below:

 Flight 1 Photography:  Maui 

All of these Maui shots were taken on four Maui trips between 2003 and 2011.

Since you are going to Kauai as well, there are some Kauai shots here:

Flight 1 Photography: Kauai


----------



## artringwald (Jul 25, 2014)

Here's some of my favorite Kauai photos: http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/Kauai-Favorites/


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 25, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I've been advised by the photographer in my house that we may be doing both sunrise AND sunset. For the reasons you've just stated. Hope we get a nice rental car.
> 
> Dave


Make sure that you wear layers when you go and see the sunrise.  I don't know about the summer months but in March, it can be bitter cold and even more so when the wind is hauling.

We were dressed for it because we had read the warnings.  Closed shoes and warm socks plus something on your head and gloves will make it tolerable. The same advice is for when you go star gazing.  That is so awesome to do and look through a telescope.    I read somewhere lately that you can do that too on Maui now.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 25, 2014)

I got some pretty good shots of the surfers at Ho'okipa Beach Park.  There's a parking area on a bluff (marked as hookipa lookout on the map) that provides great views if you have a good telephoto lens.  Don't forget shots as they're loading/unloading their gear too.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 26, 2014)

We loved the drive up to Waimea Canyon on Kauai and were lucky enough to see it first on a clear, sunny day and then when the cloud cover rolled in on the second day.  I love the second picture with the illusion of our kids getting ready to walk on air.

The pics are from 2008, the first time it was all six of us together on a trip.  That Christmas I framed 11X14 prints and gave them as gifts to Denise's and Evan's parents.  My copy sits on the mantel in the living room along with formal portraits from each of their weddings last year.  











Also on Kauai, Smith's Luau is the place to find gorgeous peacocks who willingly pose for as many minutes as you need to get a great shot.  






{ETA}  Good gravy, sorry about that!  Every time I go to Photobucket after being away for a while the pics get bigger and bigger!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 26, 2014)

JIMinNC, really nice pics of Kauai.  The Na pali coast and Waimea canyon always look so beautiful.   SueDonJ, the close up of the peacock is pretty neat.

Greg


----------



## n777lt (Jul 26, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks for the tips.  I've been advised by the photographer in my house that we may be doing both sunrise AND sunset. For the reasons you've just stated. Hope we get a nice rental car.
> 
> Dave



Sunrise and sunset definitely works!  Just do remember, as others have said, to bring long pants, closed shoes, windbreaker, fleece, something for your head (it can get windy) and light gloves -- it's often 30+ degrees colder at the summit (10K feet) than at sea level. Also - food and water are NOT available beyond the ranger station, which is far from the summit, so bring nourishment and hydration.  

And another thing to consider if you have time to spend on Haleakala - horseback riding (which may also yield good photos).  I haven't done it, but I've seen groups several times and I think we'll do that next March.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone - these links and ideas are great! Love the pictures! (The peacocks at Smith's Luau kept turning their backs on us. All we ever saw was their butts!)

I'm going to have to discuss the coats and gloves things with the family. Not sure they're going to want to give up suitcase space for what amounts to Winter clothes for us.  We may have to save Haleakala for a more dedicated trip.  I remember freezing my keester off at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon waiting for sunrise one year, and we were dressed for it!

We're going to the Big Island next Summer for a week, and my intended plan is to do the Mauna Kea observatory trip. So packing suitable cold weather clothes will be part of the plan.  We're still undecided for the second week of that trip, so maybe a return trip to Maui to do Haleakala would be in order. Hmm... More to think about! 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 27, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks everyone - these links and ideas are great! Love the pictures! (The peacocks at Smith's Luau kept turning their backs on us. All we ever saw was their butts!)
> 
> I'm going to have to discuss the coats and gloves things with the family. Not sure they're going to want to give up suitcase space for what amounts to Winter clothes for us.  We may have to save Haleakala for a more dedicated trip.  I remember freezing my keester off at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon waiting for sunrise one year, and we were dressed for it!
> 
> ...


If you go on a tour, they provide you with heavy parkas and gloves.  All you need to bring is woolen socks.  I was in my sandals but had woolen ski socks on and was never cold.  I have an old woolen ski hat too that I take with me but the parka has also a hood.  They also serve hot chocolate and that really helps.  Star gazing is a must do and some people drive up there on their own but I don't know if they bring a telescope or have one available at the visitor center?  There was a lot of snow and people were skiing on Mauna Kea and that in Hawaii!

I looked for our Kauai pictures and had them on Picture Trail but deleted the account and I can't find copies on Smugmug so may have lost them unless I have a CD somewhere.


----------



## n777lt (Jul 28, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks everyone - these links and ideas are great! Love the pictures! (The peacocks at Smith's Luau kept turning their backs on us. All we ever saw was their butts!)
> 
> I'm going to have to discuss the coats and gloves things with the family. Not sure they're going to want to give up suitcase space for what amounts to Winter clothes for us.  We may have to save Haleakala for a more dedicated trip.  I remember freezing my keester off at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon waiting for sunrise one year, and we were dressed for it!
> 
> ...


Ah this is the advantage of travelling from Chicago between November and March - the warm clothing is part of what we shed en route to OGG.   But  you don't need to take bulky stuff, so don't let that discourage you. Think layers, not bulk. Gloves are the $1 stretchies from Walgreens/CVS, and a fleece headband should be enough for the ears, if the fleece jacket or windbreaker has a hood. And remember, you can carry your outerwear onto the plane without it counting as part of your baggage (even if it looks silly in June).


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 28, 2014)

n777lt said:


> Ah this is the advantage of travelling from Chicago between November and March - the warm clothing is part of what we shed en route to OGG.   But  you don't need to take bulky stuff, so don't let that discourage you. Think layers, not bulk. Gloves are the $1 stretchies from Walgreens/CVS, and a fleece headband should be enough for the ears, if the fleece jacket or windbreaker has a hood. And remember, you can carry your outerwear onto the plane without it counting as part of your baggage (even if it looks silly in June).




Good point!  I need to look at what non-bulky warm clothing I have available.  Here in Washington, everything is either Summer weight, or dead-of-Winter stuff. There doesn't seem to be much middle ground, at least for me.  I wear the lighter weight stuff till it's too freezing cold, and then I move to the heavy stuff.  We get more rain than anything else, and that's a different kind of cold.  

Dave


----------



## matbec (Aug 5, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> We're going to the Big Island next Summer for a week, and my intended plan is to do the Mauna Kea observatory trip. So packing suitable cold weather clothes will be part of the plan.  We're still undecided for the second week of that trip, so maybe a return trip to Maui to do Haleakala would be in order. Hmm... More to think about!
> 
> Dave



Dave ... when we went to Mauna Kea in August 2010, we used Summit Tours to take us to the top for sunset/stargazing and they provided parkas and gloves. If you're the type who takes guided tours, they might be an option, instead of hauling winter clothes in June.


----------

